# Chamfering Machine



## petertha (Mar 3, 2018)

I built this chamfering assembly to utilize my Bosch die grinder in lay down mode. Unfortunately this model is not variable speed, but the rpm seems to work about right. This has the cutting action on the side of the 0.250" carbide end mill. I made a prior version using a router where it cut n the end, but I didn't like the potential of metal shavings finding their way into the motor windings. Die grinder cooling vents are more protected. But as it turns out, the firewall, base & 2 side members make a nice natural confined box so the chips drop down safely into that natural cavity, nothing back to the motor. 

To adjust the chamfer depth, I loosen the clamp handles, turn the knurled knob which jacks up the V frame up or down. The frame movement is confined by the UHMW slide rails. The base is 1/2" MDF. My original plan was to mount the MDF base to a bench top, but I later decided to add a keel from same material to hold it the bench vise. A lot more convenient to quickly set up & store away. 

The V rails were designed around 3/16" thickness but I realized after making them what I had in my scrap box was under that size & kind of garbage mystery material from sheet metal stamping. After filing & straightening it still looked like crap so I gave it the Tremclad spray bomb treatment to prevent rust. In hind sight it’s probably going to just scratch off so maybe I’ll find some nicer material one day. I wanted the exposure to the cutter as minimum as possible, so some fiddly setups to make the notch.

Anyway, the homebrew machine turned out ok & the test cuts look pretty good. You can zip through the edges pretty quick, quite smooth & consistent. Never feels like it wants to throw the part back in your face. The aluminum tester is about .070" chamfer, the steel is about .020"


----------



## petertha (Mar 3, 2018)

Some construction pics


----------



## petertha (Mar 3, 2018)

My homebrew creation is intended as a lighter duty, cheap mans version of an industrial tool like this. I haven't used one myself to compare & I doubt I'll ever own one due to price & space. But if any of you have experience on them I'd be interested in your comments. Looks like they use carbide inserts?


----------



## petertha (Mar 3, 2018)

Few more deets


----------



## petertha (Mar 3, 2018)

Here is a link to Stefan's chamfering setup, which is initially what got me motivated to build something. I like the fact that the EM is running more conventionally against the material. http://gtwr.de/projects/pro_chamfer/index.html


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 3, 2018)

I've used a Burr Beaver a bit. They have proprietary cutters, naturally. But they do work well. Heavy duty industrial little machines.


----------



## mikey (Mar 3, 2018)

Will (@darkzero ) has one. He hasn't been around lately but hopefully he'll chime in.


----------



## Mystery1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Very neat implementation. I made mine after seeing Stefan's but it presently uses a machine reamer bit in the lathe. The unit is mounted on an AXA tool holder.
If I can still afford aluminum after the undoubted coming price increase I will look at your design again :-(


----------



## petertha (Mar 3, 2018)

I didnt take many pics but here is variable speed Makita router 'beta version' LOL. The nice thing is, the included accessory sleeve already has a rudimentary jack screw depth adjustment, secured with kind of a clamp. But you can see even with small annular space between EM cutter & clearance hole, there is still room for metal to migrate down into the motor windings if the cutter points up which is best position for operator. The router fan blows air out but I think gravity would win for particles. Conductive swarf + electricity = BZZT = $$ . I tried putting a ring wafer of that coarse filter medium like you would see on an engine pre-filter. It worked, but the fact that I could see micro shavings there was enough to abandon a router in this manner.

The other thing about routers & grinders is they are quite limited in what they can chuck. Both the die grinder & router collet is for 0.250" shank. I think the euro ones are 6mm. You can buy all kinds of carbide tooling with upsized cutting edges & different angles for that matter. That might also be an option, but now the clearance hole in the Vee has to accommodate that. I think they would work on aluminum but I'd be apprehensive on steel, suspect the cutting angle is different that for use on wood. It never really occurred to me but most IMP end mills under/over nominal 1/4" cutting diameter have 3/8" bodies. I found this 1/4" shank, 1/4" carbide EM though so that what I used. In Metric EM's, you can find more where body diameter = cutting diameter. Just mentioning this trivia in case you build your own machine.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 3, 2018)

I have always wanted a power beveller. And I always thought a file was just to remove material when pretty didn’t count! All my life the “Smooth” and Bastard” files was it. Then I came across a “Can’t Saw”…WOW! I don’t need a power beveller. I can now hand file beautiful chamfers…Dave


----------



## hman (Mar 4, 2018)

"Can't Saw"  ... ???   Tried searching for this, but can't see anything that looks like it can be used for beveling.  Enquiring minds want more details!


----------



## hman (Mar 4, 2018)

AHA!  Found it!
https://www.amazon.com/Westward-10Z678-Cant-File-Triangular/dp/B007OX9PY8


----------

